# Wo kann man in Belgien in der Nähe De Haan Forellenangeln



## netzeflicker (27. März 2006)

Hallo Boardis,
ich fahre in der kommenden Woche nach De Haahn
und würde gerne wissen wo man dort in der nähe (50km) Forellen angeln kann und was geht dort womit zur Zeit an der Küste. 
Allzeit Petri Heil
wünscht Euch netzeflicker#:


----------

